# Anyone researched wall block options thoroughly? Best values?



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

I researched them to exhaustion for this project: http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/backyard-retaining-wall-build-172307/

You'll find that what you can actually get is very much limited by your location. Cast concrete products are low value and high weight, which means transporting them long distances isn't economically feasible. Color availability varies by location as well . . . you mostly won't find a full list of color charts online. You've just got to go check them out in person at some landscape supply places and/or hardscape dealers.

Allan Block and Versa-Lok were the only two options of "real" wall block available in our area (excluding home store options). We went with the Allan Block. I was happy with the way it came out. Don't really have any experience with the "pin" systems like Versa-Lok uses. The pins are probably a little faster, but honestly after the base course is in the Allan Blocks went up fast. Getting that base gravel and first course nice and level probably took about as much time as building the rest of the wall (seriously).

I borrowed a 14" gas concrete saw from a co-worker to cut the caps in the curves. It is absolutely the right tool for the job.

For whatever it's worth, the Allan Blocks run a little under $6/each around here. The caps are closer to $5 each.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Great information, thank you! I did notice after visiting all their websites, it's pretty regional. I drove around to a few places yesterday after work to see what my options were. Aside from the Home Depot/Lowe's stone, I have these options:

E.P. Henry
Techo-Bloc
Versa-Lok

Haven't dove into the pricing yet. This is going to be in the back of the back yard, at least 100 feet from the house, so I'll take that into consideration too.

Some blocks are colored throughout (Versa-Lok is Monocast) and others are surface (E.P. Henry - Duraface), and both tout the other style as "marketing". Any truth in this?


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice work on your wall also! I actually had come across your thread previously when looking at retaining walls.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I priced out stone based off a 25' x 3' wall, 75 sqft of face.

Best prices I can come up with:
$603 E.P. Henry
$865 Tech-Bloc
$790 Versa-Lok
$387 Home Depot Rock Wall Palomino (better than the cheap cheap stuff)
$383 & $563 Lowe's Country Manor & Basic (also better than cheap stuff)

Have to go check the HD and Lowe's stuff out in person. It's more utility than aesthetics, being that far out, so I may end up with one of those.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You just will probably chose to use the cheapest units available for such a small wall with little loading from the soil. For that size wall the most common problem is cap units. The best and most common method is to adhere the soil caps to the block below with a few healthy dabs of a silicon adhesive to provide some flexibility instead of a rigid material that can of crack every year.

Anchor, Versa-Lok and Allan are 3 of the most commonly regular SWR units/used systems in the world, but they are 8" high units (not landscaping block) and are used on walls that could be 40' high, miles long or over 100 feet long. - Those are used for value and not unit cost.

Dick


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

In a situation like yours where you aren't really going to be looking at it all the time, or using it as a "feature" in a larger landscape design . . . I'd go with whatever is going to be easiest to construct and get materials near your site.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome information, thanks! I'll go check out the couple local inexpensive options and grab those then.


The last time I had to build a wall I used the super cheap blocks and knocked the ridge off the back so I could stack them vertically instead of set back. Looking to do a bit nicer than these, and there are options so that is good.


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

That setback helps tremendously with the strength of the wall. It helps direct forces to the bottom course that is "toed" into the surrounding soil and better able to resist being pushed forwards.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Agreed and understood. Since this was just being used for a small flower bed I opted not to use it. Been a few years now and still standing nicely. In this scenario for this project I would definitely not remove it.


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

Dave88LX said:


> Agreed and understood. Since this was just being used for a small flower bed I opted not to use it. Been a few years now and still standing nicely. In this scenario for this project I would definitely not remove it.


Gotcha. Sounds good.


----------

